# Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden



## Thoma (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich fahre mit ein paar Freunden in den Tagen vor Weihnachten an die Brandung. Jetzt habe ich gesehen dass die Temperatur auf ca -3 Grad sinken soll zu der Zeit. Ist das ein Problem oder kann man auch bei diesen Temperaturen durchaus Dorsche und Co. fangen? Muss man dabei etwas beachten, z.B. das die Würmer das nicht verkraften etc? |uhoh:...

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nimos (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Hab mal gehört je kälter je besser.. kann aber auch gut sein das ich falsch liege #h


----------



## mcrae (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Also ich hab auch bei -5° noch gefangen, sollte also durchaus möglich sein.


----------



## Thoma (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

ja super dann passt das ja...bin nur ein bisschen hippelig, die Vorfreude halt ...:vik:


----------



## Rosi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Moin Thomas, Wattwürmer vertragen keinen Frost. Nicht auf den Boden legen, sondern in einer Tasche lassen. (Es gibt sogar Boardis, die haben sie in einem Brustbeutel umgehängt unter der Jacke)

Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr euch warm anziehen und was warmes zu Trinken einstecken. Ich glaube aber noch nicht an Frost. Es ist nebelig und wir haben 3 Grad Plus.

Außer den paar Dorschen gibt es dieses Jahr viele Wittlinge.


----------



## Jacky Fan (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Ich würde auf geflochtene Schnur verzichten und die Wattis nicht zu offen lagern.
In ner Kühlbox, schütz auch vor Frost, wenn keine gefrosteten Accus inside


----------



## Thoma (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Hey,

danke für die Tips, Um die Würmer habe ich mir ja auch schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht, werden Sie wohl gut verpacken müssen. 

warm anziehen ist klar, hab mir extra einen Brandungsparker von Wellensteyn besorgt. Brauche jetzt noch ein paar Stiefel und Hosen werden wohl mehrlagig angezogen...mir fehlt langsam die kohle. 

Hier der Wetterbericht für Zouteland (Nierderlande)...ich fahre mit Freunden vom 18. bis zum 22.12. da wird es schon recht frostig...


----------



## Thoma (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Link vergessen

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=NL0ZL0123


----------



## Jacky Fan (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Ich hatte mal als übergangslösung ein skihose.
Scheiss bunt aber warm


----------



## möpps (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Moin Thomas

wenn`s richtig Frostig wird benutze ich manchmal Gänseschmalz um die Ringe Eisfrei zu halten,einfach damit die Ringe gaaannzzzleicht einfetten#6


----------



## Thoma (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

ja genau das mit dem fett hab ich auch mal gehört, sau geil danke...skihose hab ich leider nicht...hatte letztes jahr im Winter lange elli, jeans und jogginghose...das hat gereicht, aber da war es auch nicht so kalt...mal sehen...


----------



## möpps (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Naja bei 3-5 grad nasse und Kräftigen Wind wird das in Jeans und Jogger kein vergnügen...also vieleicht beim Kumpel was ausborgen|uhoh:


----------



## Thoma (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

ja mal sehen, geregnet hat es letztes Jahr auch als wir da waren...die hosen haben mehr abghalten als man das erst vermutet ;-)...liegt aber auch an den recht hohen stiefeln die ich an habe und den langen parker...da ist nicht mehr viel angriffsfläche für den regen...aber du hast wohl recht ich werde mal sehen, was ich mir da noch einfallen lasse


----------



## Allerangler (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



Thoma schrieb:


> warm anziehen ist klar, hab mir extra einen Brandungsparker von Wellensteyn besorgt. Brauche jetzt noch ein paar Stiefel und Hosen werden wohl mehrlagig angezogen...mir fehlt langsam die kohle.



Glaube für paar Euronen mehr hättest auch schon nen Floatinganzug bekommen !? Dann hättest auch ne Hose dabei ,wenn es kein Einteiler wäre #c


----------



## Thoma (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

ja ich weiß...#cmal sehen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



Rosi schrieb:


> (Es gibt sogar Boardis, die haben sie in einem Brustbeutel umgehängt unter der Jacke)



So was gibs wirklich? Is ja unglaublich! :m


----------



## Allerangler (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Habe vom Apotheker eine 2 cm dicke Styroporbox bekommen ! Innenmaße der Box B 30cm T 15cm H 20 cm , die sollte in Müll #q Da bleiben die Würmer immer knackig drin auch bei - 5*C |supergri

Einfach mal fragen #c


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Was seid ihr nur alles für Weicheier?? :m
Jacke, Büx und Thermounterwäsche reicht doch völlig aus bei diesen Temperaturen was wollt ihr erstmal im Winter anziehen?
Wenns richtig kalt ist, ist es auch besser ablandig zu angeln...
Wattis in die Styroporkiste oder im Brustbeutel wie Jörg (für warme Brüder nicht zu empfehlen da Wattis Wärme auch nicht so abkönnen) und gut ist.


----------



## degl (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Hi,

da die Nordsee ja noch deutliche Plusgrade hat und damit zu rechnen sein wird, das auflandiger Wind herrscht, würde ich mir über die gemeldeten Minusgrade, vorn am Wasser, eher keine Gedanken machen.
Der Tip mit der flachen Styroporkiste ist gut, achte nur darauf deine Watties erst kurz voher rein zutun

Mußte im letzten Winter einem Angelkollegen mit Würmer aushelfen, der die schon im Laden reintat, dann eine Nacht im Kühlschrank aufbewahrte und sie dann letztendlich am Wasser entsorgen mußte, weil sie hin waren..........vermutlich mangels Sauerstoff in der Kiste??????????(oder sie waren schon "Vorgeschädigt"?).
Am einfachsten erscheint mir die Würmer kurz vor Angelbeginn nochmal in frisches Zeitungspapier umzulagern und dann ein/zwei Lagen mehr rumzuwickeln, dann kommst du über den Abend#6

gruß degl


----------



## scripophix (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Wir gehen auch bei minus 15 und tiefer raus und fangen gut.

Wattis können ruhig frieren. Im Wasser tauen die schnell auf.

Wir frieren überzählige Würmer ein und benutzen sie, wenn es keine zu kaufen gibt (Winterstürme, zu kalt).

Würmer vor den Bauch verweigere ich...


----------



## derporto (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



möpps schrieb:


> Moin Thomas
> 
> wenn`s richtig Frostig wird benutze ich manchmal Gänseschmalz um die Ringe Eisfrei zu halten,einfach damit die Ringe gaaannzzzleicht einfetten#6



das gute gänseschmalz solltest du dir lieber aufs brot schmieren für die ringe tuts auch vaseline oder wenns denn sein muss auch billiges schweineschmalz.


----------



## Tino (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



Thoma schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich fahre mit ein paar Freunden in den Tagen vor Weihnachten an die Brandung. Jetzt habe ich gesehen dass die Temperatur auf ca -3 Grad sinken soll zu der Zeit. Ist das ein Problem oder kann man auch bei diesen Temperaturen durchaus Dorsche und Co. fangen? Muss man dabei etwas beachten, z.B. das die Würmer das nicht verkraften etc? |uhoh:...
> 
> ...




Hallo Thomas
Zu den Würmern wurde ja schon genug geschrieben.
Man sollte auch die Wassertemperatur im Winter im Auge  behalten.
Sinkt die Temperatur im Küstenbereich deutlich unter 4°C bringt das angeln eh nicht viel.
Dann verpieseln sich die Fische in die Bereiche wo ständig 4°C
vorherrschen.
Dann könnte man es höchstens von einer Seebrücke probieren.


----------



## Allerangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



scripophix schrieb:


> Wir frieren überzählige Würmer ein und benutzen sie, wenn es keine zu kaufen gibt (Winterstürme, zu kalt).





Das funzt |kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Das funzt |kopfkrat



Ein Gefäss nehmen und eine ca.1cm Salzschicht einfüllen,dann ein paar Würmer die sich *nicht* berühren dürfen,jetzt wieder reichlich Salz dann wieder Würmer usw.

Wenn alles drin ist ab in den Froster.

Ist m.M. aber nur eine Notlösung.

Gab auch schon nen Trööt zum Thema gesalzene Wattis


----------



## möpps (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



derporto schrieb:


> das gute gänseschmalz solltest du dir lieber aufs brot schmieren für die ringe tuts auch vaseline oder wenns denn sein muss auch billiges schweineschmalz.




Aber wenn denn mit Röstzwiebeln


----------



## Thoma (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Hey danke für die ganzen tollen Tips. Echt klasse. Würmer werden versorgt, ringe lecht eingeschmiert...nur der tip mit den Röstzwiebeln war *******...hab jetzt mega Hunger...;-)

Dank euch allen, melde mich wie es gelaufen ist, bin am 23.12. wieder zurück

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## finntroll (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

hallo
haben auch vor am 19.12.09 an der brandung angel zu gehen ist für mich das erste mal 
muß ich da was beachten hoffe mir kann einer tips geben 
mfg ringo


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



finntroll schrieb:


> muß ich da was beachten hoffe mir kann einer tips geben



Willkommen on Board :m

Lese dir doch erstmal das Forum durch was schon alles für anfänger geschrieben wurde. Wenn du dann noch Fragen hast kannst du uns die gerne stellen. Aber nun so einfach Tipps zu geben und zu sagen was du alles beachten muß kann wohl keiner hier. Ich jedenfalls nicht da ich weder weiß wohin du willst, auf was du willst, welches Gerät du hast und und und.....


----------



## gluefix (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



Tino schrieb:


> Ein Gefäss nehmen und eine ca.1cm Salzschicht einfüllen,dann ein paar Würmer die sich *nicht* berühren dürfen,jetzt wieder reichlich Salz dann wieder Würmer usw.
> 
> Wenn alles drin ist ab in den Froster.
> 
> ...


 
Das funzt super und ist auch fängig. Ich fische fast immer eine Rute mit den Salzis (meist die restlichen Würmer von der Woche davor). Ich friere meine Würmer jedoch nicht komplett mit dem Salz ein, sondern spüle die ausgetrockneten Wurmmumien vorher sauber.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

moin, moin
also ich hau die restlichen wattis einfach in einen gefrierbeutel mit viel salz, einmal "umrühren" und ab in tiefkühler.
je kälter das wasser wird desto besser fangen die salzies, vorallem platte.(manchmal besser als die frischen)
aber auch einfach als wurmstopper sind die top#6

gruß


----------



## finntroll (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

hallo Klaus S.
also wir wollen am 19.12 nach wustrow zum brandungsangel ich habe drei brandungs ruten 4,20 haben ein wurfgewicht von 100-200g ,termoanzug und ne neoprenwathose ja fahre halt das erste mal zum brandungsangeln und habe überhaupt keinen plan habe zwar schon viel gelesen drüber nun dachte ich das mann mir als anfänger gute tips geben kann 
mfg ringo


----------



## degl (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



finntroll schrieb:


> hallo Klaus S.
> also wir wollen am 19.12 nach wustrow zum brandungsangel ich habe drei brandungs ruten 4,20 haben ein wurfgewicht von 100-200g ,termoanzug und ne neoprenwathose ja fahre halt das erste mal zum brandungsangeln und habe überhaupt keinen plan habe zwar schon viel gelesen drüber nun dachte ich das mann mir als anfänger gute tips geben kann
> mfg ringo



Da hoffe ich doch mal auf die Kolleggas aus dem "Mecklemburgischen" und darauf, das mglw. einer da Zeit hat um dir "vor Ort" die wichtigen Tips "live" zu geben..........ran Männers:q:q:q

Sonst sage ich mal, die Ruten sollten passen die Kleidung auch.
Watties über nen Händler vor Ort besorgen( vorbestellen)
Und dann einfach die Montagen in die Ostsee........so fing ich auch mal an:vik:

gruß degl

P.s. für spezielle Fragen: .....ran an die Tastatur#h


----------



## Herbynor (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

Ich sach mal soo!
das Brandungsangeln ist im grunde genommen ein schweres Grundangeln. Eine Rute solltest Du soweit es geht raushauen und die zweite so auf 30-40m probieren. Nun abwarten, was geht; nach 20-30 Minuten oder früher je nachdem wieviele Würmer Du hast reinholen und nachsehen. Hast Du viele, dann ruhig öfter mal nachsehen. Wenn Du nun wieder ausgeworfen hast, etwas nach links oder rechts, musst Du Dir merken wo Dein Vorfach ungefähr liegt, wenn Du ein Biss bekommst, damit Du dort wieder hinwerfen kannst. Das hört sich einfach an, aber das bekomme ich auch nicht immer hin. Aber wenn Du dort nicht wieder hintriffst, fängst Du denn den Fisch gerade dort, wo Dein Vorfach gerade liegt. Du wirst bald merken, dass der Fisch wenn es dunkel wird, aus dem Tiefen unter Land kommt, also auf Dich zukommt und wenn Deine Angelschnur auf einmal ganz locker ist, tobt vielleicht schon ein Dorsch mit samt Deinem Blei auf auf Dich zu. Ich hoffe, dass es Dir oft passiert und Du viel Freude am Brandungsangel haben wirst, in diesem Sinne Herbynor


----------



## scripophix (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*



gluefix schrieb:


> Das funzt super und ist auch fängig. Ich fische fast immer eine Rute mit den Salzis (meist die restlichen Würmer von der Woche davor). Ich friere meine Würmer jedoch nicht komplett mit dem Salz ein, sondern spüle die ausgetrockneten Wurmmumien vorher sauber.




O.k., die Fängigkeit der Salzwürmer kann ich bestätigen.

Nächster Versuch: Ungesalzen eingefroren, auftauen und Matsch auf den Haken, evtl. mit einer Krabbe verziert oder in Brandungstunke gedippt. Vor Ewigkeiten funktionierte das - schaun mer mal. Ein anderer Angler berichtete von Top-Ergebnissen.


----------



## finntroll (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

hallo degl
alles klar dann werde ich das machen danke für die antwort 
hoffe das ich auch viel erfolg habe 
mfg ringo


----------



## Thoma (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Minusgraden*

So, bin wieder im Lande (seit dem 23.12.) war ein klasse Ausflug an die Brandung. Wir haben ganz gut gefangen. Dorsch, Wittling und Platte. War schon ziemlich kalt. Besonders morgens im Schnee...die Würmer haben alles mitgemacht wir haben sie geschützt in mehreren Lagen Zeitungspapier im Rucksack verstaut...

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------

